# Ninja Theory on Old Dante: He “Isn’t Cool” Anymore



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ninja Theory on Old Dante: He “Isn’t Cool” Anymore*
09/22/2010 Written by Thomas Williams










Since the ending credits rolled in 2008 for Devil May Cry 4, fans of the series have waited patiently for the newest entry in the series. Little did anyone know, including Capcom and Ninja Theory, the insane amount of backlash they would receive over the new look of Dante in DmC: Devil May Cry. Ninja Theory has finally responded to the matter and fans of the series aren’t going to like what they have to say about it.

Creative Director, Tameem Antoniades, talked about the team’s decision as to why they gave Dante this ‘much need facelift’… it’s because Dante just isn’t cool anymore.*“The essence of Devil May Cry is all about ‘cool. It’s about Dante being cool and making you feel cool when you’re playing it, and so the combat and the style system and everything is integral to that. But, you know, what was cool 12 years ago — I think that was when the first game came out – isn’t cool anymore.”*​While many fans of the DMC series would disagree, what Tameem said next is only adding fuel to the fire.*“If Dante, dressed as he was, walked into any bar outside of Tokyo, he’d get laughed out. What Devil May Cry did when it launched was it brought everything that was great about action cinema like the fashion, music — it was like a cultural melting pot — and I feel like now, for Devil May Cry to have that same impact, it needs to draw on new things. New music, new ways of cinematography, new fashion.”*​Uh, hate to break it to you, but if the new Dante walked into a bar, at this very moment, _anywhere_ in the world, he would be laughed out the door. Someone would probably _throw _him out. Look all I know is that when the creator of the serieshates the new re-design, fans of the series might be on to something.
Regardless of Dante’s new look, if the demo at E3 2011 blows everyone away, his new look won’t matter. We play games for the gameplay, right? How do you feel about the new Dante? Like him? Hate him? Want to burn down Ninja Theory’s studio? Let us know in the comments below!!

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This is going to be like one of those soaps, where a lead character leaves for 6 months, then comes back played by a totally different person. It just doesnt fool anybody


----------

